# klavier töne



## Freak (10. Mai 2009)

hi

hab mir überlegt ein klavier programm zu machen. ich brauche aber die einzelnen klänge und töne um sie einzubinden
hab zwar nach klavierklängen gegoogelt aber leider nix gefunden

weiss jemand wo ich so was downloaden kann oder wo ich so was bekomme

danke schon im voraus


----------



## justice (10. Mai 2009)

Hast du schon mal bei FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds geschaut?


----------



## Lexi (10. Mai 2009)

Bringt Java das nicht von Haus aus mit ?
Ich glaube das ist iwas mit Midi.
javax.sound.midi


----------



## Freak (12. Mai 2009)

also hab bei beiden posts keine ergebnisse gefunden

jemand noch ideen?


----------



## sol1x (12. Mai 2009)

Such mal bei youtube - musst sie dir dann eben convertieren und bla - wär ziemlich viel stumpfsinnige Arbeit - aber sonst fällt mir nichts ein


----------



## Lexi (14. Mai 2009)

Folgenden Code habe ich grad aus dem Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß". Wie das genau funktioniert weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur, dass du so ind er Art auf jeden Fall Klavier töne spielen kannst. In diesem Buch befindet sich auch noch eine recht ausführliche Beschreibung, die ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal durchlesen werde. Wenn ich Zeit habe kann ich die grundlegenden Sachen dann auch mal posten.

Hier habe ich nochmal den korrekten Link zur API : javax.sound.midi


```
import javax.sound.midi.*;

public class Klavier {
	public void spielen(){
		try{
			Sequencer player = MidiSystem.getSequencer();
			player.open();
			Sequence seq = new Sequence(Sequence.PPQ, 4);
			Track track = seq.createTrack();
			
			ShortMessage a = new ShortMessage();
			a.setMessage(144,1,44,100);
			MidiEvent noteOn = new MidiEvent(a,1);
			track.add(noteOn);
			
			ShortMessage b = new ShortMessage();
			b.setMessage(128,1,44,100);
			MidiEvent noteOff = new MidiEvent(b,16);
			track.add(noteOff);
			
			player.setSequence(seq);
			
			player.start();
			Thread.sleep(5000);
			player.close();
		}catch(Exception e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String... args){
		Klavier k = new Klavier();
		k.spielen();
	}
}
```


----------

